# Walbro 286a choke mod (get rid of the spring)



## Berwyn Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Walbro wt-286a on a 46cc conversion and would like to get rid of the spring on the choke and make it so it would just stay where I put it (open, closed, anywhere in between). It seems like it would be too free if I just clipped the spring. Any way to make it a "friction fit" or tighten it up? Or swap it out for a dentent style choke? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can tell you this: the detent style has a hole drilled in the carb. body behind the choke shaft (parallel to the mounting venturi), and in it they place a compression spring and a ball bearing, which "locks" into drill-spots in the choke shaft thus holding it in place.
The carb. body would have had to have been made with the detent spring/ball boss, and you'd need a different choke shaft.


----------



## Berwyn Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

That's what I figured. Thanks for the info , Paul.


----------

